# ساعات جديدة



## الفرح عنواني (27 نوفمبر 2011)

هذي الساعات الجديدة يااحلى بنات يارب تعجبكم 








1





2






3







4






5





6
رقم 4 و 5 و6 ب 270 







7






8

رقم 7 و 8 ب 200 ريال 






9






10






11






12





13 






14

و اوصل لمكة وجدة لاكن ياخذ حق المشوار 
وكل مناطق المملكة اشحنلها 
وفي كلا الحالتين لازم تحوليلي الفلوس وبعدين اجيبلك الطلب ماعندي يد بيد الا في الحالات الحرجة جدا لاني واجهت ناس تعلب كتير الله يسامحها 
وياحبايبي الرقم حق الساعة تحت الصورة مو فوق الصورة 
ويارب تعجبكم وحياكم


----------

